# The truth lies within..... A challenge for myself



## fabulouscazza (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi guys.

I thought I'd get going on what i hope to be an (almost) daily journal, pouring my heart out with trials and triumphs to the men an women on this site who support everyone in what they do!

Okay, here's the deal:

I am 27 years old and weigh approximately 80 kilos (176 pounds). I am 5'6" tall, and would like to lose about 15 kilos (33 pounds) or a bit more if i think i need to when i get there.

I joined the gym last week, but am so terribly motivated, I would rather watch TV.  I have also started eating healthier, commencing on a gluten free diet.  I have Irritable Bowel syndrome, so i think the gluten free eating might help.

Luckily, it is coming into summer here in Melbourne, so it is not so hard to go out for a walk.

I would love to lose the weight (well most of it) by Christmas, so we shall see.

Its just good to have a journal like this, it gives me a chance to talk to people about how i am going without being judged.

So i am off to the gym now, Cardio today!

Cheers!


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 13, 2006)

Good job and congrats!
Sorry I posted so late, but anyways it doesn't matter as long as you recieve some support!
Keep it up and work hard!


----------



## spencoh (Nov 15, 2006)

conrgats and good luck

i also started working out and eating right recently, its hard at first but once you get a couple weeks into it it just becomes second nature, and once you start seeing results working out becomes fun. woohoo hahaha


----------

